# iPad 2 glass replacement - where best?



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

5 year old dropped her favourite rock on it. it is a nice rock. geode. The glass is cracked across the screen, not very noticeable but still needs replacing. I see that repair.ca offers service for ~ $200. Any other recommendations?

breathe.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Don't know where NCR is... The following will do the labour for $50 and it's $30 for the screen:

The TechKnow Space

If you check yours local Criagslist/Kijiji you may find cheaper... My BiL has replaced the screen on his touch about 5 times and paid $45 a go from a local ad guy (he smashed the screens, nothing wrong with the replacement work!; He now has an iPhone 3G with Otterbox Defender).


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks, G-Mo! NCR = National Capital Region. Time to change that profile bit I guess


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Not sure how good they are I was going to buy something from them but circumstances changed.

iPod Parts for iPod Repairs & Apple iPhone Parts at iDemiGods


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Palm Medic Canada, palmediccanada.com, is on Gladstone Ave. I've bought iPhone parts for pairs from them. They don't have any iPad 2 parts on their site but give them a shout.


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

I cracked the glass on my iPad2 last fall. Took it to the Apple store and they gave me a new one no charge. There was a guy there with an iPhone and they did the same. Needs to be under warranty. Its a one time deal. YMMV.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Apple Auto Glass?


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

thanks all  

viffer, iPod was bought in fall so I guess under warranty? worth a shot, I'll be making a trip there


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Great news. Apple has policy that iPads within warranty with hairline cracks will be replaced. Glad I went.


----------



## BigKD (May 3, 2012)

What did you tell them. I have bad damage to the corner of my glass either from a drop or constant pressure but I don't know how it happened


----------

